# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Stereoscopic Player

## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Stereoscopic Player 1.5.5
*Операционная система:* Windows XP,Server 2003, Vista,7
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта* http://3dtv.at/Index_en.aspx
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный (русский есть)
*Размер* 4.77 MB

*Описание:* Stereoscopic Player - многоцелевой проигрыватель для просмотра стерео-фильмов и DVD. Программа позволяет вам проигрывать стереоскопические видео и DVD фильмы, а также позволяет просматривать видео в реальном времени с устройств захвата.
Описание: Поскольку проигрыватель Stereoscopic Player основан на DirectShow, он может обрабатывать почти любые медиа форматы, включая AVI, MPEG, WMV и ASF. Видео может быть закодировано в нескольких различных стереоскопических форматах. Stereoscopic Player поддерживает широкий диапазон 3D аппаратного обеспечения, включая анаглифические стерео очки, затворные стерео очки, стереоскопические мониторы и проекционные системы.

*Возможности программы:*

-Поддержка AVI, MPG, WMV и ASF видео форматов
-Поддержка Windows Media Dual Stream файлов
-Поддержка разъединенных левый/правый файлов
-Проигрывание любого другого формата, поддерживающего DirectShow декодеры
-Windows Media 7.1 и 5.1 мультиканальное аудио декодирование
-Проигрывание 3D-DVD
-Проигрывание в реальном времени видео с устройств захвата (ТВ карты, DV видеокамеры и т.д.)
-Встроенная видео библиотека, хранящая настройки для каждого фильма
-Получение данных с серверов стереоскопических метаданных
-Импорт и экспорт стереоскопических мета файлов
-Управление через командную строку
-OLE автоматизация
-Совместимость с удаленным управлением Windows Media Center IR

*turbo.to:* Stereoscopic Player.rar

----------

